# Wort speichern mit char



## paddymann (15. Mai 2005)

Ich möchte eine komplettes Wort an ein Programm übergeben. Muss ich da für jeden Buchstaben eine neue char Variable deklarieren?


----------



## Tobias K. (15. Mai 2005)

moin


Nein.


```
char wort[30];
```
So kannst du unter anderem ein Wort speichern.


mfg
umbrasaxum


----------



## paddymann (16. Mai 2005)

Danke für die Antwort. Klappt soweit auch alles. Aber warum hast du gerade 30 genommen? Ich habs mal ausprobiertmit 10 gehts auch. Und warum kann einen char Variable auch Zahlen aufnehmen wo sie doch eigentlich nur für Zeichen ist?


----------



## Tobias K. (16. Mai 2005)

moin




> Aber warum hast du gerade 30 genommen?


Die 30 war nur ein Beispiel, 30 ist die Anzahl der Buchstaben die aufgenommen werden können, um genau zu sein können nur 29 Buchstaben aufgenommen werden Plus ein abschliessendes '\0', das dem Computer sagt wann der String zu Ende ist.



> Und warum kann einen char Variable auch Zahlen aufnehmen wo sie doch eigentlich nur für Zeichen ist?


Was ist denn eine 3 wenn du sie auf der Tastatur drükst? Nur ein Zeichen! Sie wird automatisch in eine Zahl umgewandelt wenn du sie in einer "Zahlen-Variable" speicherst.

Wichtig ist noch das wenn du auf einzelne Buchstaben zugreifst bei einer Definition von 30 Felder, die Felder mit den Zahlen 0-29 nummeriert sind.


mfg
umbrasaxum


----------



## paddymann (16. Mai 2005)

Wie kann ich prüfen welches Wort eingegeben wurde? Geht das irgendwie in der Form 
if (Wort==Baum)
cout << "Sie haben Baum eingegeben.";

@umbrasaxum:Wenn ich eine Variable in der Form char Wort [1] deklariere kann ich immer noch beliebig lange Worte eingeben.


----------



## Tobias K. (16. Mai 2005)

moin



```
if(strcmp(Wort, "Baum") == 0)
    cout<<"Richtig";
```




> Wenn ich eine Variable in der Form char Wort [1] deklariere kann ich immer noch beliebig lange Worte eingeben.


Ja kannst du auch, nur das das zu schwerwiegenden Speicherproblemen führen kann!


mfg
umbrasaxum


----------



## paddymann (16. Mai 2005)

Wie weise ich ein Wort an eine char Variable zu?


----------



## Tobias K. (16. Mai 2005)

moin


Mit cin oder scanf oder mit strcpy oder strcat und und und.

Du solltest mal anfangen dir ein bscihen Grundwissen durch ein Buch aneignen, anstatt wegen jeder Kleinigkeit fragen zu müssen.


mfg
umbrasaxum


----------



## thooomy (17. Mai 2005)

Offtopic:

Ich bewundere deine Geduld umbrasaxum


----------



## Tobias K. (17. Mai 2005)

moin


Ja, aber der Verbrauch an Morphium nimmt immer mehr zu.
Ne, ich helf gerne auch wenn es manchmal etwas länger dauert. Wenn man zu den Erfahreneren gehört ist es oft schwierig für solch simple Dinge verständnis zu haben, aber wir haben ja alle mal angefangen.


mfg
umbrasaxum


----------



## paddymann (17. Mai 2005)

Ich bin schon dabei son Buch zu lesen(Jetz lerne ich C++)! Aber da steht sowas auch net drin.....


----------



## Tobias K. (17. Mai 2005)

moin


Auf welcher Seite bist du denn?


mfg
umbrasaxum


----------



## paddymann (17. Mai 2005)

S. 250....


----------



## thooomy (17. Mai 2005)

paddymann hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich bin schon dabei son Buch zu lesen(Jetz lerne ich C++)! Aber da steht sowas auch net drin.....



mmh also irgendwie scheint das kein gutes buch zu sein, denn die meisten sachen die du fragst sind wirklich die grundlagen der grundlagen... 
das soll kein vorwurf sein, sondern nur ein Hinweis.

als link kann ich dir folgendes empfehlen:
http://www.cpp-tutor.de/cpp/toc.htm

dort hast du alles, wirklich ALLES was zu C++ gehört erklärt, mit beispielen und trainingseinheiten (dein aktuelles Problem wird z.B in Lerneinheit 6 behandelt) . Solltest dir aber eingie Zeit dafür nehmen. Natürlich wirst du die späteren sachen (wie abstrakte klassen usw.) erstmal nicht brauchen - aber ich denke einges wird dir vielleicht klarer...


----------



## paddymann (17. Mai 2005)

Jau danke thooomy! Das scheint echt gut zu sein. Also über mein Buch hab ich bis jetz eigentlich nur gutes gelesen; aber meine Sachen sind vielleicht zu speziell für ein Buch...
Aufjedenfall danke für den Link!


----------



## Tobias K. (17. Mai 2005)

moin




> aber meine Sachen sind vielleicht zu speziell für ein Buch...


Auch wenn ich von den "Jetzt lerne ich" Büchern nciht viel halte, sollten solch elementäre Stringoperationen auch in dem Machwerk stehen.


mfg
umbrasaxum


----------

